# Segovia - Spain - That small wonder



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*



SEGOVIA 6 por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*



SEGOVIA. Patrimonio de la Humanidad por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr



SEGOVIA 2 por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr



CASTLES: ALCÁZAR de SEGOVIA por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr



SEGOVIA por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr



SEGOVIA 5 por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*



Segovia desde el aire por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Segovia desde el aire por jmiguel rodriguez, en Flickr



segovia copy por Carlos, en Flickr



Segovia desde el aire por Qtschek, en Flickr


*Segovia - Mid twentieth century​*


Vista aérea (Segovia, 195X) por Recuerdos de Pandora, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*



Segovia por javier, en Flickr



Segovia por Raúl Marín, en Flickr



IMG_1558 por Castor_Game, en Flickr



Alcázar de Segovia por Andres Horrillo, en Flickr



Segovia por José Miguel, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*



Gárgola alada (Catedral de Segovia) por Carlos Palencia, en Flickr



Alcazar de Segovia 2 por Juan Osorio, en Flickr



Segovia (49) por santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr



Puerta de Santiago (Segovia) por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr



Segovia por Topero1, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*



Pórtico de la iglesia de San Lorenzo (Segovia) por Amer Bik, en Flickr



Los Esgrafiados de Segovia por Julio Juan, en Flickr



PIN RM San Justo Segovia por MOSAIK, en Flickr



Segovia : Plaza del Socorro por Rios Valles, en Flickr



sirena segovia por jorge.poncerivera, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*



Segovia por Jose David Pisonero Carabias, en Flickr



Beautiful Segovia Cathedral por Darlene Bose, en Flickr



Segovia(61)-Castilla León-España. por migacg, en Flickr



segovia-162 por Abby, en Flickr



San Juan de los Caballeros, Segovia (Spain). por Angel Armendariz, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*



Monasterio El Parral Segovia (6) por OVPM - OWHC - OCPM, en Flickr



Segovia - Iglesia de San Clemente por Manuel Portela, en Flickr



Alcázar de Segovia (Spain) por Marc, en Flickr



Segovia y sus callejones... por Yedra Bravo Carrasco, en Flickr



Arreboles por Jesús, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*



History streets por Rubén Ramos Blanco, en Flickr



Claustro de la catedral de Segovia por AITANA64, en Flickr



Alcazar Segovia por Carlos Ramos, en Flickr



muralla por monideas, en Flickr



_MG_4367 por Caja Rural Segovia, en Flickr

*Provincial jewelry of Segovia*​


DSC2232 Castillo de Fuentidueña siglos XII-XIII (Segovia) por Ramón Muñoz, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*



Segovia por campese, en Flickr



Segovia de noche por Elentir, en Flickr



Convento del Corpus Christi (Antigua Sinagoga Mayor) Segovia,Castilla y León,España por Enrique López-Tamayo Biosca, en Flickr



Segovia - Iglesia de San Sebastian por Alejandro, en Flickr



Segovia de noche por Elentir, en Flickr

*Provincial jewelry of Segovia*​


Castillo de Coca por Jose Eliécer Garcia Arango, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazar de Segovia by Chris Weisler, en Flickr

Segovia by Francesco Littmann - Doc Savage, en Flickr

Segovia by Raúl Marín, en Flickr

Segovia by Alberto Alba, en Flickr

*Provincial jewelry of Segovia*​
Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*

DSC_0309 by alvaro garcia llorente, en Flickr

SEGOVIA by Agustín González, en Flickr

__EL ALCÁZAR DE SEGOVIA__ by Marian Vázquez, en Flickr

Segovia nocturna by Carmen Mateos De Porras, en Flickr

Calles de Segovia by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, en Flickr

*Provincial jewelry of Segovia*​
sepulveda by Raúl Vegas, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*

Para San blas las Cigueñas verás by Mercedes Ruiz López, en Flickr

Gárgola en la Catedral de Segovia by Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr

Segovia by Rex Harris, en Flickr

Segovia by Francesco Littmann - Doc Savage, en Flickr

Loba Capitolina, Segovia, Spain by dmontesi, en Flickr

*Provincial jewelry of Segovia*​
SEGOVIA POR DRUIDA PALACIO REAL DE LA GRANJA X45 30-5-2007 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*

San Martín by Julieta Portel, en Flickr

fuente leonina by Carmen Mateos De Porras, en Flickr

Románico Segoviano by Jesús Figueroa Salán, en Flickr

Callejeando... ( Segovia ) by Francisco Marin, en Flickr

Segovia by brightonj, en Flickr

*Provincial jewelry of Segovia*​
Sacramenia : Monasterio de San Bernardo by Rios Valles, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*

View of Segovia, Spain by j.labrado, en Flickr

San Martín, Segovia (Spain). by Angel Armendariz, en Flickr

Puerta de torre by Fotos de vida., en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Noche Segoviana by micarlafoto Ali, en Flickr

*Provincial jewelry of Segovia*​
Iglesia de Maderuelo by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*

El Alcazar de Segovia by Santiago Cordobés, en Flickr

3836-Juan Bravo (Segovia) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr

Calleja by Juan.Fernandez, en Flickr

Segovia - Muralla by Dos Amapolas, en Flickr


Calle Juán Bravo (Segovia) by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, en Flickr

*Nature in Segovia*​
Valsaín by Andrés Gismero Gabarrón, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*

SEGOVIA (San Millán) by marioadaja, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Justo . Segovia, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

3170-Alcazar de Segovia. by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr

Monumento del Alcázar de Segovia, España by Francisco Aragão, en Flickr

iglesia de san millan, segovia. by Anlus, en Flickr

*Provincial jewelry of Segovia*​
Palacio de Riofrío - Segovia by Juan Gonzalez González, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*

_MG_4257 by Caja Rural Segovia, en Flickr

La Vera Cruz (Segovia) by Jesús Figueroa Salán, en Flickr

Mi Sirena. by Jesús Figueroa Salán, en Flickr

El Acueducto de Segovia. by Mónica Conde Sánchez., en Flickr

Snowfall Night || Noche de Nevada (Alcázar de Segovia. Castilla y León) by Chano_Sanchez_, en Flickr

*The cinema shot in Segovia (Goya's ghosts, Miloš Forman)*​
Los fantasmas de Goya (Goya’s ghosts) by Javier Segovia, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*

Torreón de Lozoya by Jaime Collar, en Flickr

Torreón de Lozoya 02 by Arkangelovich, en Flickr

Alhondiga Segovia by Miguel A. Banderas, en Flickr

La Alhóndiga Segovia by claudetteiglesias, en Flickr

Wintery Segovia by Marcosgll, en Flickr

*Provincial jewelry of Segovia*​
Iglesia de San Miguel, nocturna by Mayte Díaz Vázquez, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Segovia - Spain*

Segovia. San Juan de los Caballeros by Inge, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan de los Caballeros, Segovia by jpturiel, en Flickr

faunosolaris by afrirodri, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Clemente (Segovia) Castilla y León,España by Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr

PB020050 by afrirodri, en Flickr

*Provincial jewelry of Segovia*​
Ruinas Monasterio de Santa Maria de la Sierra - Collado Hermoso - Segovia - España by angelbc, en Flickr
​


----------

